# Advice



## Adorei

I really think that I need counseling, but I can't afford paying for every visit and I have no insurance. Does anyone know any special government help or any way I can get counseling without having a lot of money to spend on it?


----------



## Amplexor

Try calling your local social services office for direction. They may refer you to a subsidized organization. Also try calling your place of worship. Catholic Charities does offer counseling programs in some areas also. Here’s the national link. Catholic Charities USA - Providing Help. Creating Hope.

Good luck.


----------

